

Ask HN: What are your favourite programming podcasts? - babyboy808

I love listening to podcasts centered around programming, programming interviews, startups etc  Here are my favourite ones at the moment:<p>1. Stack Overflow - http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/podcasts/<p>2. Venture Voice - http://www.venturevoice.com/<p>3. Mixergy - http://mixergy.com/<p>I have listened to Hansel minutes but it's focus on Windows programming doesn't suit my taste.<p>Any PHP focused ones would be great!
======
rmason
Here are several good ones: IT conversations -
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/> Churchill Club -
<http://www.churchillclub.org> CF Conversations -
<http://www.cfconversations.com>

------
IonicWalrus
Mac developer Roundtable and Late Night Cocoa (<http://www.mac-developer-
network.com/>) - thanks to Scotty.

